# Salsa Verde Taters



## chilerelleno (Jul 28, 2018)

*Salsa Verde Taters*
A deliciously tasty dish, tangy and mildly spicy.
Goes great with almost any smoked or grilled meat.

Preheat oven to 400°
Southwest Style Hashbrown Taters, enough to fill a 9x13 casserole dish 1/2" below rim
***Use diced hashbrown potatoes NOT shredded***
1 large white or yellow Onion, diced
2  7oz cans of Salsa Verde
1  28oz can of Green Enchilada sauce
***You may not use all the enchilada sauce, you want the ingredients wet but not swimming***
1 small can of minced Green Chiles, drained
1 large Bell Pepper, diced
1/2c Cilantro, chopped
2T Garlic, minced
Salt, Mexican oregano and cumin
A generous amount of queso Fresco, Cotija or Anejo can be crumbled atop in the last 1/2 hour (optional).

To make this Side Dish into a Casserole, just add a precooked meat.
I recommend grilled and cubed chicken or pork, Mexican chorizo works good too.

I measure my taters into a 9x13 casserole dish and then transfer in to a mixing bowl
Then add the onions, bell pepper, green chiles and garlic, this is also the time to add your meat if preparing a casserole.
These are followed by the salsa verde and then enough enchilada sauce to thoroughly wet the whole mix.
Back into the casserole dish and cover with foil, then into the oven to bake at 450° till bubbling hot.
Once bubbling hot remove foil and add cheese, return uncovered to the oven till the cheese is melted.


----------



## oddegan (Jul 28, 2018)

Looks fantastic Chile! Does it come with a side of Tums?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 28, 2018)

oddegan said:


> Looks fantastic Chile! Does it come with a side of Tums?


Thanks!
Only for gringos. :p


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2018)

Dang it!
That looks incredible John!
Excellent job!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 29, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Dang it!
> That looks incredible John!
> Excellent job!
> Al


Thanks Al.
This was my first time throwing this together, next time I'm adding lots of chopped bell peppers, green chile and maybe some cilantro.
This will probably be a good casserole too, by adding pork or chicken.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 30, 2018)

Looks great Chile, One question is it thick or runny on the plate? 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 30, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks great Chile, One question is it thick or runny on the plate?
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, it's nice and thick.
Plated pic added above.


----------



## Binford 6100 (Aug 10, 2018)

I am going to try this one, so my post is for reference. I don't like onion so ill be swapping for peppers.

looks great btw


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 10, 2018)

A person could not go wrong by crumbling a wheel of Queso Fresco atop this.
Or by adding a cubed or shredded meat thus turning it into a full blown casserole.


----------



## Binford 6100 (Aug 10, 2018)

pulled pork and cheese would be a great addition


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 10, 2018)

Chile that looks great. Do you have any preference for the brand of salsa verde?

George


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 10, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Chile that looks great. Do you have any preference for the brand of salsa verde?
> 
> George


Homemade whenever possible, but unfortunately that is seldom.
Thankfully I like the _Herdez _brand of canned products, their salsa verde, casera and other items, e.g. Chipotle Chiles in Adobo sauce.


----------

